# LCD Mitsui 32" mtv3212lcd enciende Led de standby.



## oliverhs77 (Jun 18, 2014)

Que tal gente tengo un televisor de 32" LCD marca Mitsui modelo mtv3212lcd
lo que pasa es que hoy al querer encenderla no encendia 
solamente el led de standby, la tele deporsi tenia problemas con los botones
que tiene al costado por eso solamente usaba el control pero
al ver que no encendia con el control lo intente hacerlo con los botones del costado
y tampoco encendia, asi que compre bateria nuevas pensando que era el control
pero ese no era el problema, luego la desarme pero sin tocar ningun cable, la limpie 
le quite el polvo que tenia adentro, viendo que no era eso, la verdad ya me habia preocupado,
asi que alguien porfavor me podria orientar que tiene se lo agradeceria ya que el televisor es
el unico que tengo y lo uso de monitor para mi PC y tengo bastante trabajo.
De antemano Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

oliverhs77 dijo:


> pero ese no era el problema, luego la desarme pero sin tocar ningun cable, la limpie
> le quite el polvo que tenia adentro, viendo que no era eso, la verdad ya me habia preocupado,
> 
> De antemano Gracias



*¿haa y el polvo no deja de encienda el lcd?*
tenes algun conocimiento de electronica, soldador, tester ????
que no medite nada,cuales tenciones faltan,si es que faltan,
condensadores malos ejem ejem


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

También puede ser que el control remoto no funcione (aún con pilas nuevas)

Fijate con una cámara de fotos o con el celular si se ve el infrarrojo del control remoto


----------



## karlynn (Mar 13, 2016)

tengo un problema similar y tengo un transformador del inverter dañado, a ver si te sirve mi comentario


----------

